# Potential carpal tunnel syndrome in hands



## Welsh wheels (25 Jul 2020)

Over the last few weeks, I have been having some trouble with pain in my right hand. The pain is at the bottom of my hand, around the base of my thumb and just above the wrist. No tingling or numbness so far, just pain. Tried to ignore it so far, being a bloke. Sound like it could be carpal tunnel in my hand? My position has changed on my bike recently, but only to go back to the position that was recommended for me in a bike fit earlier in the year. Seems to mostly hurt on the bike when applying the brakes, which gives me the choice between pain and not braking . It sort of comes and goes, but often seems worse after a day at my job which involves using my hands and ergo my wrists to lift heavy things. So hard to say whether cycling or work related injury.


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2020)

Go see your gp and potentially get a splint to wear.
It might not be carpal tunnel, could be de quervains tenosynivitis if in thumb. Google it. I get it from mouse use, Voltaren gel usually sorts it
https://www.ouh.nhs.uk/patient-guide/leaflets/files/11303Pdequervains.pdf


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2020)

Could just be position. I had similar pain in on my thumb recently, no position changes, lasted a couple of weeks but went. Could be work if doing excessive lifting. You get more numbness with carpel tunnel and it's often fingers that suffer. All I can say is write it down and see how it changes as you'll forget. Changing position does point to a cause. Was it changed immediately, as you shouldn't alter position like that - you do it gradually over many weeks. GP if worried


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Go see your gp and potentially get a splint to wear.
> It might not be carpal tunnel, could be de quervains tenosynivitis if in thumb. Google it. I get it from mouse use, Voltaren gel usually sorts it
> https://www.ouh.nhs.uk/patient-guide/leaflets/files/11303Pdequervains.pdf


Thanks for that, that's useful, it does sounds more like de q. tenosynitivitis.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Could just be position. I had similar pain in on my thumb recently, no position changes, lasted a couple of weeks but went. Could be work if doing excessive lifting. You get more numbness with carpel tunnel and it's often fingers that suffer. All I can say is write it down and see how it changes as you'll forget. Changing position does point to a cause. Was it changed immediately, as you shouldn't alter position like that - you do it gradually over many weeks. GP if worried


This most recent position that my bike fit recommended was changed back in January, didn't get on with it at first, but then changed back to it a couple of weeks ago to see if its more comfortable than my default slammed stem. However, just because the bike fit recommended it, doesnt mean that it hasn't caused injury, as it was a very unsatisfactory fit - but that's a story for another day! Also have significantly upped my weekly mileage recently, not long before the pain started.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2020)

Quite simply if the fit it causing issues it's wrong... Sheite bike fitters exist


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Jul 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Quite simply if the fit it causing issues it's wrong... Sheite bike fitters exist


I agree 100% - next time will try somewhere else.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2020)

I've just been diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel problems (by a nerve conductivity test) it gets me on my ring finger and pinky and that half of my palm, I've also got problems with trapped nerves in my Elbow so 2 operations to look forwards to.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Jul 2020)

I have had CTS in both hands and have been operated on successfully.
The main symptoms for me was numbness going down the forearm and through to the hands and fingers.It was always worse at night.
The funny thing was when i was waiting for my NC test the nurse came out and said the patient before couldn't handle it and had fainted but i didn't think it was that bad. 
Go and see(or video link)your GP and if he suspects CT he will arrange for a test.


----------

